# Loft Dust



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

As of the last 6 months I've been helping an old timer clean his loft periodically do to his health. He has a very nice loft which was well thought out, I think, and has very high ceilings. I always have to wear a dust mask when I'm in there, even for a short period because the dust is so bad. He does have big exhaust fan that runs quite a bit and should help but I doubt it does anything. I'm sure he needs to revamp the ventilation of the loft, but it makes me wonder how alot of the european lofts keep the dust out so well. I was just watching the youtube video of Gerard Koopman and Jos Thone and they both had squeaky clean lofts. When you look at the those lofts, they don't seem like anything special either.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would think if you have your loft painted white you would not see the dust. but there is dust in every loft. Most people like to make a good impression so pictures are taken after a good cleaning.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Alot of top flyers in Europe have loft managers who's daily maintenance includes vacuming the loft every time it's cleaned. I agree with Shadybugs comments. Most show pictures of their lofts right after they have been cleaned. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree. When I show pictures of my loft I use pictures I took right after I built it. Every loft is going to have dust. The way I cut down on it is to let my birds take a bath often. Even now as long as the weather is above freezing I will try to let them take a bath 2 times a week. Now it is just plain water but it does cut down on the dust.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

*Dust*

I was doing some reading tonight on pigeon dust.

(1) One thing said that caught my eye was having fresh air come in at the bottom of the coop and and bad air out the top does make the fresh air come across the poop and such on the floor and make it air born out to the top.


Whats your take on this......


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I could see where that would cause lets say "extra" dust but that would be in the case of drawing your fresh air from the floor or close to it. There are so many factors and there is no perfect set up. Some of it falls into trial and error.

For me I watch the air filter mounted in front of my fan. My fresh air is not pulled in down at the floor but through the windows. If I let my birds take a bath 2 or 3 times a week the filter gets changed every 2-3 weeks. Over the winter months it gets changed more like once a week since they do not get a bath as much. Now I'm not putting soap in every time they get a bath just plain water. IMHO, the more baths they get the less dust you will have.

Now I'm not saying I have a dust free loft because when I clean my loft there is plenty down under the floor grates but it is not blowing all over the loft. When I clean my loft I close all the windows and let the air draw just from the door. The reason behind that is that it only pulls from one source and straight up to the fan. Is it a perfect set up, no but it has greatly improved the health of my YB teams.

Here's a link to my loft so you can see my setup. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice loft.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats a nice little coop you have. I built mine last year and I need to get a fan in there and more vents and a go over little things I dont like......


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome workmanship, and attention to detail. I can see from your picture album that you enjoy woodworking. 

Congrats on a GREAT build!! 

Ken


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

TALON said:


> Awesome workmanship, and attention to detail. I can see from your picture album that you enjoy woodworking.
> 
> Congrats on a GREAT build!!
> 
> Ken


Thanks for the compliment. It's not that I enjoy woodworking its more in how I was raised. If your going to do something don't do a half job, do it right the first time. I hated hearing it as a kid but it stuck. Sorry I didn't mean to rob this thread so we should get back on topic. Thanks again.


----------

